# Bob Sykes - 4/16 [Rattletraps & Topwater Plugs]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After our luck on Monday night, we had no choice but to go back last night. Landed six more reds & lost a number more. Right after we got there & got rigged up I spotted a monster 40"+ bull cruising the light strip, so I pitched the topwater plug out in front of him. He missed it the first time.. popped it again.. SMASH! He grabbed the plug & took off like a freight train, even with my drag almost on full. Was using a Penn Fierce 3000 spooled w/ 130 yards or so of 20 lb. braid & I was down close to the spool after only 20 seconds of fighting. Locked the drag to try to get him to turn, but he started to run harder & gave a good head shake & I felt the line go slack. Damn, broke me off, right? Reeled all my slack up & found out that my 80 lb. barrel swivel broke! Must have been a good red/faulty swivel. Great start to the night. Haha. Anyways, we headed down closer to the end of the bridge & started hooking up right away. Nathan & Caleb hooked up at the same time & we ended up landing both. Then I landed one, then Caleb landed another. Finally Andrew landed one after losing a number of them. About fifteen minutes before we left I hooked up again into a fat 39.25'' on a rattletrap. Had 80 lb. braid on an Abu C4 & I couldn't stop the thing to save my life. He ran all the way around the front of the bridge & into the section to the left of me. Thought I was done for, but after a few minutes of working him I finally got him back around the bridge & into the section in front of me. Long fight, but I landed him. How my line/leader didn't break after scraping so hard against the pilings for a few minutes straight I have no idea, but I'm thankful luck was in my favor. Decided to call it a night so we could get back & get some sleep for once, but on the way back to the car Nathan said he heard drag screaming out on the Octagon. We decided to go check it out. Got out to the Octagon & found Ugly in the middle of a crazy battle with a 7' 250 lb.+ bull shark. Hung there with him for 40 minutes or so while he fought it & then helped him land it. Sick end to an amazing night. Ended up getting back to campus around 4:30, just in time to get a few hours of sleep before classes.. Haha.

Tally for the night:
*Caleb*: 2 [37'' & 37'' both on topwater]
*Sawyer (Me)*: 2 [37.75'' & 39.25'' both on a Super Pogey rattletrap]
*Nathan*: 1 [Just over 38'' on topwater]
*Andrew*: 1 [31'' on topwater]
*Ugly*: Slayed us all, 1 bull shark [7' & 250+ lbs. on a huge piece of ray]

As always, tight lines guys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Steven's 42'' Red*

Hey Steven, I uploaded this for ya. Great fish man, glad I was able to net your personal record red!


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

have yall tired in the morning like around sun up
if so have they eaten any topwaters then


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure, we have not been out there that early, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

We've only gone at night. We always head out before 5AM, so we never are there at sunrise. It's a possibility the reds would be moving then though. Go give it a shot!


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

What time at night is the best fishing? Or anytime in the night is good?


You guys are killing it!! Love the pics


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

NICE pics & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

From our experience later is normally better for the reds.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Been having a great time out there fishing with top-waters! Hope to see some of you out there! -Andrew


----------

